# Who's riding 6 Gap



## sfyffe

If you are, tell me a bit about how you trained. I have been road riding daily, spinning classes at the gym and strength training. This will be my first time in the mountains and my brother who is riding with me says I will still get my arse kicked .

Stephen


----------



## stinkydub

*I'm in*

But I don't "train". I do ride as much as possible which ain't much (twice on weekends and if I'm lucky once during the week). I did 6G in 2007 and typically ride the front or back 3 gaps a few times a year as I like climbing and the scenery. It will kick your butt.


----------



## Comer

be very careful on the descent of hogpen. i've ridden many places in the usa and that descent is the scariest i've been on for whatever reason.


----------



## tconrady

I've done 3 Gap the last two years and all 6 the two years before that.

I just ride alot...or as much as I can. The first time I did it I did all 6 and it was a buttkicker. But I think it was kinda good not totally knowing what I was up against. The second year doing 6 was actually harder for me but part of that was doing almost the whole thing in the rain that year (2006...I think). 

If you're doing all 6 the thing that really gets you is the 1-2 punch of Hogpen and then Wolfpen. I don't think Wolfpen is all that bad if I just do 3 Gap.

Anyway back to your question. If I'm doing all 6 I try to do a century ride about 2-4 weeks before the event to get use to the saddle time and to reassure myself that I'm good to go for a century... It sucks to be wondering if you can finish the distance by itself much less over 6 freakin' mountains. I would also do a bunch of hill intervals about once a week leading up to it and would do a really long base training ride once a week as well. 

One of the best things I did before I did it the first time was swap out my 12-23 cassette for a 12-27. I lived in that 27. If you have a compact crank or triple then you're golden. I do know some who would do it on 9 speed drivetrain and would put a mtn bike cassette on there with a 30 or 32 and a long rear derailleur for the ride. It seemed a bit extreme but they would come in before me by 30 or minutes or so...perhaps it was worth it.

I'll be there again this year. I'm signed up for 6 but I might drop back to 3...I haven't done a century since August. I'll be in my seafoam green colored RBR Lounge Kit.

Edit to add: One thing you'll learn climbing in the mountains is that you use your lower back alot and don't be surprised if you actually cramp back there first. You may want to try doing some core strengthing for abs/lower back but I'm not sure how helpful it will be this close to the event.


----------



## tconrady

Comer said:


> be very careful on the descent of hogpen. i've ridden many places in the usa and that descent is the scariest i've been on for whatever reason.


+1

A cyclist from the Miami area died on it last year...I never heard if it was a mechanical or what.

It's a very fast decent but I don't recall it being really technical. Just ride within your capabilities and use good judgement and you'll be fine. It was a bit hairy the year I did it in the rain because of diminished wet breaking but it was fine when it was dry.


----------



## hawker12

I live here and at 60 have decided just to do 3. I have a compact and have done as tconrady mentioned...put on a 12-32 with a med length Mtn. derailleur. I doubt I'll ever get into the 32 but...it could be a long day.

Just don't let your wheels get too hot on the downhills, don't ride the brakes all the way and you'll be fine.


----------



## wildwood

I am in for the full 6 gaps.......have alot of miles in this summer and done
3 state, English Mt and Cherohala Challenge so can't wait to see how
this one compares.


----------



## pablotn

have a link to the event? Sounds interesting.


----------



## hawker12

Here you go....you can ride where Lance rode. Just not as quickly. 

http://www.dahlonega.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=160&Itemid=102


----------



## tconrady

wildwood said:


> I am in for the full 6 gaps.......have alot of miles in this summer and done
> 3 state, English Mt and Cherohala Challenge so can't wait to see how
> this one compares.


For the life of me I can't figure out how we don't run into each other in these rides! I did 3 State and Cherohala this year too. I'll be at 6 Gap as well.


----------



## wildwood

I'm riding a Trek 5.2 madone and will have a green Scott's Bike jersey
on. oh and I climb pretty slow so wave as you go by.


----------



## Mark H

Hey Jeff, let me know how this compares with English Mt and the Cherohala Challenge. I've ridden motorcycles in the the area, but it's been several years ago. I think this will be the hardest one yet. I wish I could make it, but work calls!!


----------



## pherret

If your gym has a stair mill, the one that has the rotating steps, get on that for 60-90 minutes once or twice a week at level 10 or higher. I find that better than the spin classes for climbing. The stair steppers with the shock and chain suck, find the ones with the rotating steps. It leans you over a little more like standing climbing on a bike and works your back out more. 

I usually do 3 gap a few times a year plus ride a few centurys like 3s3m for training and might try the century this year. The other thing for climbing long grades is to get into your own rythym for climbing and don't let your ego push you to hard when some one passes you, or trying not to be overtaken or keeping up with your brother. Competition is fun and all, but if you're going long distance with several climbs better to stay in your comfort zone and not bonk. Take it easy on unfamiliar descents, watch out for 3 gappers turning left at vogel if you're doing the 6. Do a tune up on braking system, check pads and clean rims.


----------



## BAE984

I'll be there. Love six gap. I'm gonna ride with my dad 'till hogpen, then shoot for a good KOM time (not that I'll win it, but why not try?...love me some hogpen). 

The descent down hogpen is tricky because the pavement is a little sketchy and the super fast straight ends is a pretty hard right hander. I hit 55mph down that straight into a STIFF headwind and you've gotta be on the brakes pretty good for that right hand turn.

If any of you want a real challenge, you oughta look into the Brasstown Baldbuster earlier in the season. 100mi with the hogpen, jacks, brasstown combo as a finishing kick.


----------



## Lou1187

racing crits is my training, havent rode 100 miles since 3 state. I'll be fine!


----------



## pigpen

I decided to ride the 6 last night.
I am leaving to ride the Blue Ridge Parkway (tip t to tip) in a couple of weeks so this will be my last big training ride. 
I have not registered yet. Can you register the day of the ride? Or is the event full?
I was going to call today to check it out but cannot find a phone number.


----------



## hawker12

Pigpen...check this out. http://www.cyclenorthgeorgia.com/

Lou1187...gonna do this on crit racing alone? I assume you are one strong guy and maybe in your twentys? Ahhh, I remember those days well. Good luck.

This is fun reading from a guy in my age group.

http://oldfartcycling.org/2008/10/11/six-gap-and-other-horrors/#comment-111


----------



## Lou1187

I'm in my 30's, and race alot. I'm not playing this ride cheap tho, I rode this two years ago on the same traning schedual as this year, and it kicked my butt. Im alot stronger this year tho and 10 pounds lighter. I'll try for a sub 6 hour ride time. If it rains, which sounds like a huge possiblity, I will not ride.


----------



## dave2pvd

pigpen said:


> I decided to ride the 6 last night.
> I am leaving to ride the Blue Ridge Parkway (tip t to tip) in a couple of weeks so this will be my last big training ride.
> I have not registered yet. Can you register the day of the ride? Or is the event full?
> I was going to call today to check it out but cannot find a phone number.


You can register day-of. In years past, it has filled up. The organizers say that won't happen this year, as they have been allocated more entries from the US Forest Service; 3,000 total.


----------



## tconrady

dave2pvd said:


> You can register day-of. In years past, it has filled up. The organizers say that won't happen this year, as they have been allocated more entries from the US Forest Service; 3,000 total.


I figured they were just trying to keep so many from poaching the ride this year.


----------



## pigpen

I got in touch with the commerce and they told me to come on up they will be accepting on Sunday.
I will more than likely go up Saturday and camp somewhere. Anyone have any suggestions on where?


----------



## dave2pvd

tconrady said:


> I figured they were just trying to keep so many from poaching the ride this year.


Maybe that was their justification in asking for more entries.

I plan to ride it, registered. Unless registration reaches epic debacle proportions.


----------



## sfyffe

Just getting back to check this thread out. Thanks for tips everyone. I am looking forward to it. Good luck, be safe, and have fun.

Stephen


----------



## Speedi Pig

Comer said:


> be very careful on the descent of hogpen. i've ridden many places in the usa and that descent is the scariest i've been on for whatever reason.


My pappy said son you're gonna drive me to drinkin' if you don't stop driving that hot rod Lincoln!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NLM_BRYf5U&feature=fvw

It's steeper than it appears in the video. I believe one pitch near the top is close to 20%.


----------



## hawker12

Just found out that the expo and registration has been moved indoors for today. It is now at the Lumpkin county middle school, about a mile or so north of the square.

Tomorrow's weather looks great. Everyone ride safe.


----------



## Lou1187

*Kom*

Were do we find the KOM results and times?


----------



## tconrady

Mini 6 gap ride report and pics here....

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2407147#poststop

If you saw this kit then you saw me...or rather you were prolly passing by me!


----------



## sfyffe

I am guessing that the ride times will be posted on this page:

http://www.cyclenorthgeorgia.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=17&Itemid=29

The website for cyclenorthgeorgia is kind of a mess. Click around they will stick it out there somewhere.


I know what I need to do now to get ready for next year.....stay the hell out of the gym and go ride the mountains...wow, that ride felt good though.


Stephen


----------



## tconrady

sfyffe said:


> I am guessing that the ride times will be posted on this page:
> 
> http://www.cyclenorthgeorgia.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=17&Itemid=29
> 
> The website for cyclenorthgeorgia is kind of a mess. Click around they will stick it out there somewhere.


If the site holds to form the results will be out later this week.

/Trying to get out of bed and move around this morning was "interesting". I'm sore and my knees ache...but give me a few days and I'll be all gung ho about doing it next year. Right now though....not so much!


----------



## pigpen

Nice report. I will write up something later.
I should have taken my camera. Great shots and Hogpen was that steep and 7 miles of that crap really took it out of me.
There were a bunch of flats. I had two and a cut tire. All before the first 20 miles.

BTW I don't want to see my time. I am just glad I made it.


----------



## wildwood

I have never been on a ride where I saw so many people with flats.

Does anyone know what happened with the crash that was around the
20-30 mile mark?? Didnt look like fun.

I did hear that the young lad riding alongside his dad did finish, way to go. I passed them going up the 1st climb.

Hogpen, wow that was tough. Am glad someone was handing out cups of water along side the road at the rest stop part way up. Also
thats to all the cheer leaders yelling along side the road. Helped me
forget about the pain for a very short moment. English Mt climb is
the only climb I have done that was more painful than Hogpen


----------



## tconrady

wildwood said:


> I have never been on a ride where I saw so many people with flats.
> 
> Does anyone know what happened with the crash that was around the
> 20-30 mile mark?? Didnt look like fun.
> 
> I did hear that the young lad riding alongside his dad did finish, way to go. I passed them going up the 1st climb.
> 
> Hogpen, wow that was tough. Am glad someone was handing out cups of water along side the road at the rest stop part way up. Also
> thats to all the cheer leaders yelling along side the road. Helped me
> forget about the pain for a very short moment. English Mt climb is
> the only climb I have done that was more painful than Hogpen


I heard there were a couple of accidents that required medical attention. From what I heard one had a wreck where a rider had a bloodied face and a possible broken nose.

Did anyone hear or see anything after Wolfpen? I heard of something when I stopped in a convenience store in Suches but I don't want to start falsehoods. I might not have understood the guy in there properly.


----------



## wildwood

Did I see you at the store? I had on a Scotts bike jersey. There was
a motorbike vs car after Wolfpen that we had to wait on to get passed.
It looked relatively minor.


----------



## tconrady

wildwood said:


> Did I see you at the store? I had on a Scotts bike jersey. There was
> a motorbike vs car after Wolfpen that we had to wait on to get passed.
> It looked relatively minor.


I don't recall a Scotts bike jersey but I did stop at that store. I was in serious need of caffeine and a Snickers! :thumbsup: 

I'm not sure if the guy inside was talking about this year's 6 Gap or not...he kinda lead me to believe he was...but he mentioned someone had made it over Wolfpen and then died of a heart attack somewhere between there and Woody Gap. I was hesitant to say anything since I didn't see it and wasn't 100% sure it was this year. I've searched a little and hadn't seen anything about it.

I was wearing my RBR Lounge Kit pictured further up.


----------



## wildwood

Results are up......
http://www.buttar.com/events/cycling/sixgapcentury/results2009_six.htm


----------



## jetman46

Just got my 1st road bike about 4 months ago, needed something to help me on the mountain bike. I did the 3 gap not knowing what to expect, it was a blast. Next year I will be doing the 6 gap.


----------



## Rickyracer

Anyone know where they're posting photos from 6 Gap?


----------



## sfyffe

They vendor put the photos here:

http://www.asiorders.com/view_event.asp?EVENTID=49618

I have not had the time to wade throught them myself.

Stephen


----------



## sfyffe

Man...I sure hope you have time to go through 12,933 photos.


----------



## Rickyracer

I went through almost half of them - found my photo three times. 
Wished I could say it was worth the time...meh
Yesterday, I gave my 5 year old a camera and he took better photos of a hotel lobby.


----------



## stinkydub

*Painless for me*



sfyffe said:


> Man...I sure hope you have time to go through 12,933 photos.


I just typed in my bib number and 10 photos came up.


----------



## pigpen

stinkydub said:


> I just typed in my bib number and 10 photos came up.


My bib number went into the garbage can.
I found 2 photos just looking though.


----------



## stinkydub

*Look your bib number up*

Check out the site with the times, do quick search for you name and it will show your bib number.


----------

